# Crazy Megaminx By MF8??? O.o



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey... Look at this, it's a MF8 4x4x4. But look closer at the background can you see something wierd?


----------



## Jani (Sep 4, 2010)

Pencarian yang bagus!

Can't wait.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 4, 2010)

0_0 that's gonna be hard.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

i'm estimating a world record of 1 hour for this puzzle


----------



## Owen (Sep 4, 2010)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=16448&p=202212#p202212


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Sep 4, 2010)

It's been around since 2008...
But I dont think Mr Bao has mass produced it.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> It's been around since 2008...
> But I dont think Mr Bao has mass produced it.



hmmm, rly? it should be mass produced by now...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2010)

If it's the same style as the original Circle 3x3, it's not even that hard to solve... the gelatinbrain record is 3:28 (by me). Of course, given what they've done with the 3x3, who knows? Maybe one or more sides turn the center, and others don't


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If it's the same style as the original Circle 3x3, it's not even that hard to solve... the gelatinbrain record is 3:28 (by me). Of course, given what they've done with the 3x3, who knows? *Maybe one or more sides turn the center, and others don't*



hmmm, maybe just maybe. stickers wont last in the corner bit


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 4, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> *It's been around since 2008...*
> But I dont think Mr Bao has mass produced it.



but wait, then how did the DaYan 4x4 is included on picture? it's been released JUST NOW


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 4, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > *It's been around since 2008...*
> ...




The puzzle has existed that long, is what he's saying. Not this particular picture of it.


----------



## clarubik (Sep 4, 2010)

That's awesome


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 4, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > *It's been around since 2008...*
> ...



People can't take pictures of old products?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Sep 5, 2010)

qqwref said:


> If it's the same style as the original Circle 3x3, it's not even that hard to solve... the gelatinbrain record is 3:28 (by me). Of course, given what they've done with the 3x3, who knows? Maybe one or more sides turn the center, and others don't


yes, i think that's right
that's where the "plus" name come in place
just like the crazy 3x3x3 "plus" not every circle can move the same way.



TK 421 said:


> whitelynx_nivla said:
> 
> 
> > *It's been around since 2008...*
> ...


??
i do can include alpha 1 inside of the haiyan cube pictures, but not the way around.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 5, 2010)

Honestly all these "crazy" cubes are getting ridiculous. When they made the first one I thought "oh thats cool" but now theres so many different variants I just don't see the point.


----------



## Senkoy (Sep 5, 2010)

That thing looks insane. I'm too lazy to even solve my regular megaminx cause it takes so long (i have bad eyes and it takes me AGES to find the pieces) so solving a crazy version would border on tedium instead of fun.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 5, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> That thing looks insane. I'm too lazy to even solve my regular megaminx cause it takes so long (i have bad eyes and it takes me AGES to find the pieces) so solving a crazy version would border on tedium instead of fun.



Try replacing the stickers with Cubesmith ones.


----------

